# 20 hp evinrude early 90's



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

"I have had several evinrude 20hp's. A 20hp is basically a 25-35 hp, their based on the same block and are nearly identical to each other. A manual from 1985 to new is about the same as your motor, in fact, a new one is so close you could get a new manual and it should suffice, its a good motor!"

http://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=223388

From what I have found they seem like good motors. I had an '84 9.9 JohnnyRude and it was a fantastic little motor.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks gramps, I appreciate it!


----------



## teamblimp (Jan 29, 2010)

Great motors, like others have said. Easy upgrade to 30hp with a simple carb and throttle plate swap too, in case you get a hankerin for some more power. I have a '85 Evinrude 25 that i have bumped up to 30, gets my 14' alumacraft up to 32mph.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a 1982 35 hp Johnson and a mid 80's 20 hp Johnson parts motor. Pretty much everything is interchangeable for the 20-35 hp models.

+1 on everyone else's comments, These are some of the best motors ever made IMHO.

Mine is the epitome of a 2 stroke; Loud, Smokey, Rough at idle but super smooth at speed and a trooper too.


----------

